# A Few More Photoshopped Audis



## casey/artandcolour (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, George, for the offer of posting more. I haven't done a lot of Audis. I worked on these 2-3 years ago, but still look pretty good. I don't necessarily create what I think "real" future cars will be. I like to photoshop cars I'd design myself, or that I'd like to see on the road. I've never owned an Audi, but I've loved them since the mid 1970s when a friend's parents bought a new 100LS. I've always been a fan of the NSU Ro80 also, and can't help but notice the striking similarity in Audi's 6-light greenhouse design to that awesome car!









*A8 Coupe, based on the previous A8.
*









*R12. radical mid engined hybrid supercar 4-door sedan, based on the Rosemeyer!*









*S5 Stiletto 4-door coupe. (chopped before the S5 Sportback was introduced.)
*









*How about a revived 100 coupe? (I love vintage cars)
*









*A1 AllRoad. (chopped before there was a real A1.)*


----------



## M00CHER (Sep 20, 2011)

That R12 Looks pretty sick!


----------

